# Custom Oyster knife



## sharpeblades (Sep 2, 2009)

It is the frist one i tried .Couple of guys around here wanted a couple .what do you,all think??? Bead blasted finish -Black G-10 handles with yellow and black spacers-2 hollow moziac pins and lined lanyard hole-Serial no.1-


----------



## marknga (Sep 2, 2009)

Dang RT that is cool looking..... I don't even like oysters but like that knife.
Should be a good seller for ya.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 2, 2009)

*oyster knife*

Thank You Sir;ime going to try mine out this week end


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 2, 2009)

Raleigh,
I'm not real sure but I think them Poole boys from Schley County might need a couple of those !  I think they just about wore that hammer and screwdriver out!


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 2, 2009)

*Oyster knife*

I made 3 and were going to try them out this week end at deer camp


----------



## PWalls (Sep 2, 2009)

Dang RT. That is beautiful. As much as I love to shuck em and eat em, I may have to get me one of those. Let me know when you get ready to sell one.


----------



## dmedd (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a cool looking knife Raleigh.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice RT - those yellow / black liners really set it off!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 2, 2009)

Goodness, looks like it could slip up just under the breast bone and come around neatly cutting through cartilage and muscle to remove most or all of the heart and maybe one lung!!!! But hey, what do I know!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2009)

Purely neat!!


----------



## Brad Singley (Sep 2, 2009)

I like it!  Good design and execution!  I have been tossing an idea around of one I want to build.  Great job!


----------



## germag (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice! I'll bet I can shuck 'em faster than you can eat 'em with that....


----------



## Boot (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like those handles. That is too nice of a knife to be puttin' in a nasty ol' oyster!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2009)

germag said:


> Nice! I'll bet I can shuck 'em faster than you can eat 'em with that....



I`d have to take you up on that one!Either way, I would win!!


----------



## germag (Sep 2, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d have to take you up on that one!Either way, I would win!!



I used to be pretty fast at shucking....not sure how I'd do any more though, it's been a long time. I'd be happy to shuck you 3 or 4 dozen anyway, though....


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 2, 2009)

*Oyster Knife*

Thanks Guys were going to try them out this weekend .Will let you know how they do. i left the ears on it to get more leverage twisting them open . I did three of them and numbered all three ONE in black ,TWO in Red and THREE in international orange


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 3, 2009)

just finding this thread RT...sweet looking!  I guess that'll be one # 1 I won't be getting.


----------



## arcame (Sep 3, 2009)

lookin good, great idea, that yellow and black really pops.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 3, 2009)

now all you need is Cold beer and horseradish


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks great Raleigh!  Good and balanced, symmetrical.
Dan


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 3, 2009)

*#1 ouster Knife*

Thanks Guys, I think a cold beer ,crackers and horshradish ought to come with each one .


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 3, 2009)

*#1- Oyster Knife*

Arcame ;I might have a piece of the Yellow and Black spacer material if you would like some.


----------



## rifleroom (Sep 3, 2009)

Love that avatar Mr. T. It looks familiar!!


----------



## Skullworks (Sep 3, 2009)

Very cool! I like it! Kind of a tactical oyster knife! LOL!


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 3, 2009)

*1# oyster Knife*

thanks guys ;Ime working on some all steel ones with out handles


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 3, 2009)

*Avatar*

Rifleroom have you seen that knife in my avatar before???


----------



## rifleroom (Sep 3, 2009)

Hehe! yes I have sir... every time I go to the woods!


----------



## sleeze (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice.  I would like to have a custom Oyster/clam knife.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 6, 2009)

*Custom oyster knife*

Ime working on some to sell.Should have them shortly


----------



## arcame (Sep 6, 2009)

let me know how much they are, my wife said no thanks to the yellow and black but if you have any red and black ok, GO DAWGS


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 6, 2009)

*Oyster knives*

They are going to be red and black, And all stainless with no handles also


----------



## arcame (Sep 7, 2009)

either way would work for me.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 7, 2009)

*Oyster knife*

I will keep you posted. Might even do one in damascus


----------



## gtparts (Sep 7, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Goodness, looks like it could slip up just under the breast bone and come around neatly cutting through cartilage and muscle to remove most or all of the heart and maybe one lung!!!! But hey, what do I know!!!!!




Zactly what kinda oysters you got in Tn?


----------



## germag (Sep 7, 2009)

Mountain oysters.


----------



## blues brother (Sep 9, 2009)

Sent you a pm...would love to hear from you...great looking oyster knife!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> just finding this thread RT...sweet looking!  I guess that'll be one # 1 I won't be getting.



Well Raleigh came thru again...I'm the new proud owner of # 1 Oyster knife!   Thanks again Raleigh...


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 23, 2009)

*New oyster Knife #1*

Thank You  B.B.---I quess you liked your surprise


----------



## blues brother (Sep 30, 2009)

*Oyster knife #4*

Raleigh,
This is an awsome oyster knife! I can't wait to get shuck'n!
Thanks!


----------



## arcame (Sep 30, 2009)

got mine too, it is awsome, lets have an oyster roast.


----------



## marknga (Sep 30, 2009)

OK you lucky guys with the oyster knives....lets see some pictures of them in action!


----------



## Fred Duncan (Sep 30, 2009)

There is a big problem with that tool.... Its to nice of a piece of art to ever shove down a dirty oyster crawl! Beautiful work!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 6, 2011)

Since Raleigh is at number 50, now thought it would be neat to take a look at number 1.  But the pic makes it look like number 3.  Still love those double yellow liners


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you Joe


----------



## moyehow (Aug 8, 2011)

love the one i got from you  last year.  Those are really nice gifts for oyster lovers.


----------

